
US Cartographers Inadvertently Created a House of Horrors in South Africa - ygra
https://gizmodo.com/how-cartographers-for-the-u-s-military-inadvertently-c-1830758394
======
JackFr
> In 1999, when the agency was known as the National Imagery and Mapping
> Agency, it provided a map and satellite imagery analysis to the U.S.
> military that was used when NATO mistakenly bombed the Chinese embassy in
> Belgrade; agency analysts reportedly failed to recognize the building as an
> embassy.

That's a nice story they like to tell, but an alternative and compelling
reading of the events is that it was an intentional act. It was undertaken
because important components of a F-117 stealth fighter that had crashed days
before were known to be in the embassy at that time and the US was trying to
prevent them from making it back to China intact.

